# Takashi Amano Underwater Pics of Blackwater Aquariums



## jmeeter

Credit to reddit user /u/ for sharing these pictures!


----------



## Axelrodi202

Thanks for sharing. I always did love Amano's nature photography. 

Too bad those uaru are serious plant munchers...


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmeeter

No problem! Hope you enjoyed them...


----------

